# Help Identifying Art and Artist



## AFlook75 (Aug 9, 2020)

Hi,

First time post so hopefully I've got this in the right section

My Auntie gave me a piece of art work ages ago but it doesn't go in my flat but I am having trouble identifying the artist and then the artwork

I've posted pictures of both so hopefully someone might be able to help me out 

Thanks in advance


----------

